

Stem cell scientist Haruko Obokata found guilty of misconduct - girvo
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/apr/01/stem-cell-scientist-haruko-obokata-guilty-misconduct-committee

======
djtidau
I will never understand why someone would falsify claims in such a way when
the time will eventually come to back them up.

Are they hoping that in the interim they will be able to progress far enough
to reach the goals they are trying to reach?

